# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Jeff Seid Steroids Cycle. Thoughts?

## sikkestkuntouthere

*For Jeff Seid's Steroid Stack go here: http://fitmisc.com/forum/showthread....ia-brahs-(pic)*


Any idea on what this kid is running?

I read on another forum that he might be cruising low dose Tren /Test year round and just up the dose around competition time (he competes Mens physique/fitness division)

Age:18
Stats: 6'0 195 lbs 6-7% bf year round





Jeff Seid Arms Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCtBSbrA6vQ

Jeff Seid Vs. **** on Omegle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dy0vJAFrM0

thoughts?

----------


## lovbyts

Want me to ask him? My daughter is the only female he has modeled with and he may be coming over in the next couple of weeks when they do another photo shoot since he wants to see my car; we both have 3000GT. I'm not sure if his is a VR4 (Turbo) or not, mine is.  :Smilie: 

My daughter says he said something about working out with me but I think I will pass. I'm about a year away from working out that hard again and I would look/feel like an idiot.

----------


## warmouth

> Want me to ask him? My daughter is the only female he has modeled with and he may be coming over in the next couple of weeks when they do another photo shoot since he wants to see my car; we both have 3000GT. I'm not sure if his is a VR4 (Turbo) or not, mine is. 
> 
> My daughter says he said something about working out with me but I think I will pass. I'm about a year away from working out that hard again and I would look/feel like an idiot.


We all know you're going to ask him, so do share  :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

> We all know you're going to ask him, so do share


I'm not going to just out and ask him right away. I'm sure he wouldnt like it any more than any of us and he claims on his FB and publicly that he is Natural.

Looking at his more recent pictures he could be or at least he is off cycle now because he looks a lot smaller. In his older pictures such as up top he has some serious size.

Maybe I should do some home brew when he comes over and see if he seems interested. lol

----------


## Euroholic

You got good genetics lovbyts congrats!!!!

----------


## auswest

The only thing you can be sure of op he deffernatly cruises on a very clean and strict diet and hard training...I'm guessing about a gram of each a week
Give that a go..

----------


## lovbyts

> You got good genetics lovbyts congrats!!!!


hahaha it took me a minute.  :Wink:

----------


## bigsiv

> hahaha it took me a minute.


Ha ha ha ha ha that long?  :Wink:

----------


## lovbyts

> Ha ha ha ha ha that long?


Well I have been working 14 hr days all week, only getting a few hours of sleep due to busy schedule and probably the onset of Alzheimer. lol

----------


## AD

> Well I have been working 14 hr days all week, only getting a few hours of sleep due to busy schedule and probably the onset of Alzheimer. lol


Is that really your daughter?

----------


## Alinjr

Good looking daughter.

----------


## lovbyts

> Is that really your daughter?


This is from 2010 so it's a few years old. It's in Mexico Chichen Itza. I took her for her 16th birthday.

This one is a bit more recent.

----------


## AD

> This is from 2010 so it's a few years old. It's in Mexico Chichen Itza. I took her for her 16th birthday.
> <img src="http://forums.steroid .com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136265"/>
> This one is a bit more recent.
> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=136266"/>


Well done mate! Well done!

----------


## sc2only

If he was 18 in those pics. You think hes permanently messed his endocrine system? What you expect his body to be like in 30's to 50's or so? If he stays trt his whole life can he live long n healthy?

----------


## MuscleInk

> If he was 18 in those pics. You think hes permanently messed his endocrine system? What you expect his body to be like in 30's to 50's or so? If he stays trt his whole life can he live long n healthy?


That's an impossible question to answer. There's a very real possibility he's affected his neuroendocrine system in a negative way.

What he looks like at 30 or 50 is going to depend on his training and nutrition - you should know this!! If if he's lazy and eats like a slob, what would you expect him to look like? The point is, these things are life long journeys. You don't work out for 2 or 3 years, stop and look like an athlete the rest of your life!

How long will he live???? How long will anyone live?

MuscleInk

----------


## warmouth

I'm going to chime in, DANG IT! For him to have those muscle bellies and muscle maturity at 16 or 18, I don't think it possible for him to do it naturally at that age. Not saying he couldn't, but he'd have to be aome kind of genetic anomaly. I'd say he's used his fair share of dbol and deca .

----------

